# ADA60P “take a hike”



## Shinobi (30 Jun 2018)

Finally got time to redo the tank after moving to a new place.
Will have to figure out plants, but got a rough idea what to get.

Really looking forward to see this develop.

Plant list:
TROPICA PLANTS:
1x Marsilea hirsuta 1-2-GROW
2x Hydrocotyle tripartita 1-2-GROW
3x Hygrophila pinnatifida 1-2-GROW
3x Rotala 'Vietnam H'ra' 1-2-GROW
2x Riccardia chamedryfolia
1x Rotala sp. green

Other:
1x Bolbitis “difformis” In Vitro
1x Buce “Deep Purple” In Vitro

Hardscape:
Frodo stone
Senggani roots
Colorado sand (cosmetic)

Substrate:
ADA Amazonia soil
ADA Power Sand Speciel S

Tank and equipment:
ADA 60p
ADA Solar RGB (with shade)
ADA Light Screen 60
Atledis suspension kit
DIY ADA-style Wood Cabinet
In- and outflow lily's from Cal Aqua Laps
Neo In-tank Diffuser
Oxyturbo dual-stage regulator
JBL 901e filter
ADA Vuppa II skimmer


----------



## J@mes (30 Jun 2018)

The illuminated background is unusual, like an advertising billboard.


----------



## Guiller (30 Jun 2018)

Nice rock work. 
I like the background too. Is that something that you made yourself or a commercial product?


----------



## Ed Wiser (30 Jun 2018)

Looks like a ADA light screen. 

http://www.adana.co.jp/en/contents/products/na_lighting/detail06.html


----------



## Ryan Thang To (30 Jun 2018)

Hi
Hardscape looking good so far. Looking forward to the final layout. 
Im jealous i cant get hold of one of the background 

Cheers
Ryan


----------



## Shinobi (30 Jun 2018)

Ryan Thang To said:


> Hi
> Hardscape looking good so far. Looking forward to the final layout.
> Im jealous i cant get hold of one of the background
> 
> ...



Thanks mate!

Aquasabi just got them the other day - othervise you know where to reach me if you need one with a UK plug


----------



## Shinobi (30 Jun 2018)

J@mes said:


> The illuminated background is unusual, like an advertising billboard.



Yeah it looks a bit artificial without the primary light - but when it all comes together it’s absolutely amazing, especially for photography


----------



## Deano3 (30 Jun 2018)

wow great looking layout and agree that background looks great interested to see when planted


----------



## Shinobi (30 Jun 2018)

Deano3 said:


> wow great looking layout and agree that background looks great interested to see when planted



Here’s the previous scape I did with it:


----------



## J@mes (30 Jun 2018)

That’s stunning. I see what you mean about enhancing the photography. Now I want one too!


----------



## CooKieS (1 Jul 2018)

Nice scape and that ada light is awesome, unfortunately can't buy it with this outrageous price tag


----------



## CooKieS (1 Jul 2018)

Wait, maybe if I ask my wife...haha no way


----------



## Shinobi (1 Jul 2018)

CooKieS said:


> Wait, maybe if I ask my wife...haha no way



Rule number one of aquascaping:
Never tell your significant other how much you spent on the hobby


----------



## Ed Wiser (2 Jul 2018)

The trick is getting your wife to like the aquarium. 
Once you do that the pocket book will open My wife likes nice things in her home and many of. The cheap equipment is not allowed in HER house.


----------



## Shinobi (2 Jul 2018)

Ed Wiser said:


> The trick is getting your wife to like the aquarium.
> Once you do that the pocket book will open My wife likes nice things in her home and many of. The cheap equipment is not allowed in HER house.



Equipment is one thing, but at some point you find yourself explaining why investing in stones sticks and dirt is worth hundreds of €


----------



## CooKieS (2 Jul 2018)

My significant other always tell me how bad my aquascape looks...that keeps pushing me.


----------



## keano (2 Jul 2018)

you just need to sell her the idea that its making 'her' home look nicer and more homely


----------



## Shinobi (2 Jul 2018)

CooKieS said:


> My significant other always tell me how bad my aquascape looks...that keeps pushing me.



Well, if that isn’t the perfect motivation for investing in nicer equipment I don’t know what is


----------



## DeiJas (3 Jul 2018)

that lightscreen thing is amazing!


----------



## FJK_12 (5 Jul 2018)

Love the hardscape, what rocks are you using here?


----------



## Shinobi (5 Jul 2018)

FJK_12 said:


> Love the hardscape, what rocks are you using here?



Thanks!

It’s Frodo stone and Senggani roots.


----------



## AllieG (5 Jul 2018)

That lightscreen looks amazing


----------



## Shinobi (6 Jul 2018)

Got it planted, mostly 1-2-grow so doesn’t look like much at the moment,
But hopefully it’ll grow in nicely the next couple of weeks


----------



## Shinobi (12 Jul 2018)

Little detail and couch view:


----------



## FJK_12 (12 Jul 2018)

How did you secure the senganni roots? Cant see any glue!


----------



## Shinobi (12 Jul 2018)

FJK_12 said:


> How did you secure the senganni roots? Cant see any glue!



It’s glued on- did it before adding water.
Trick is to attach the larger pieces to the rocks and then carefully glue the small ones on to the large ones - also you can secure pieces by sticking em underneath the ones whose glued


----------



## Jayefc1 (14 Jul 2018)

Looks really nice bro Can t wait for it to mature


----------



## Shinobi (25 Jul 2018)

2 and a half week Update:
Trimmed two times, corlors slowly showing up. HP needs a big compact trimm


----------



## Shinobi (29 Jul 2018)

Too hot to do much else than sit here and enjoy the view


----------



## J@mes (29 Jul 2018)

Looking awesome  is the light screen on full or dimmed? & do you just put it on for viewing or use a timer?


----------



## Shinobi (29 Jul 2018)

J@mes said:


> Looking awesome  is the light screen on full or dimmed? & do you just put it on for viewing or use a timer?



I have it on full intensity all the time, it’s plugged in the same timer as the main light.


----------



## Wulfen (29 Jul 2018)

Looks great. The graded blue and white background is also a nice touch


----------



## CooKieS (30 Jul 2018)

That scape will look quite the same as your last one once grown in.


----------



## Shinobi (30 Jul 2018)

CooKieS said:


> That scape will look quite the same as your last one once grown in.



I consider it an refinement rather than a revolution - I took the parts I really enjoyed from the previous scape and improved on the parts where I personally think it lagged.
Keeping one scape at a time, this is the best way to improve on a specific style, for me at least.


----------



## Ray_Norwich (1 Aug 2018)

Love your work shinobi, such bold and vivid colours, here and with agent orange, do you mind if I ask where you get your roots from?


----------



## cosmin_ruz (1 Aug 2018)

Looks amazing!


----------



## Shinobi (1 Aug 2018)

Ray_Norwich said:


> Love your work shinobi, such bold and vivid colours, here and with agent orange, do you mind if I ask where you get your roots from?



Thanks Ray!

Unfortunatly I was unable to find any Senggani within Europe, so I had to buy it from Singapore. 
I had a friend who also wanted some, so we where able to split the rather expensive shipping cost


----------



## Nigel95 (1 Aug 2018)

That sengani root stock 

I hope to ever get some for a reasonable price.... the shipping is expensive and also can get trouble at customs.

Nice clean setup Marc


----------



## Shinobi (1 Aug 2018)

Nigel95 said:


> That sengani root stock
> 
> I hope to ever get some for a reasonable price.... the shipping is expensive and also can get trouble at customs.
> 
> Nice clean setup Marc



Thanks mate!

Hope Thomas is able to help you out with gettin some - demand was higher than expected so he raided some of my stash last week


----------



## Ray_Norwich (2 Aug 2018)

Shinobi said:


> Thanks Ray!
> 
> Unfortunatly I was unable to find any Senggani within Europe, so I had to buy it from Singapore.
> I had a friend who also wanted some, so we where able to split the rather expensive shipping cost
> View attachment 116922



Yeah I can't find anyone in Europe offering them either.  Don't suppose you would have the details for the company you used in Singapore?


----------



## Shinobi (2 Aug 2018)

Ray_Norwich said:


> Yeah I can't find anyone in Europe offering them either.  Don't suppose you would have the details for the company you used in Singapore?



Roger Goh, this years number 5 in IAPLC owns a shop callled Fishy Business Elements in Singapore. I contacted him on Facebook by recommendation from @Ryan Thang To.


----------



## Ray_Norwich (2 Aug 2018)

Thank you kindly, think I'll look him up!


----------



## keano (2 Aug 2018)

Ray_Norwich said:


> Thank you kindly, think I'll look him up!



id be willing to chip in for some potentially if they require a MOQ.

Is this them?

http://www.fishybusiness.com.sg/


----------



## Shinobi (2 Aug 2018)

keano said:


> id be willing to chip in for some potentially if they require a MOQ.
> 
> Is this them?
> 
> http://www.fishybusiness.com.sg/



Yeah that’s them.

Btw the box in my picture is about 2KG and that’s more than enough for a couple of persons to last a lifetime


----------



## Ray_Norwich (2 Aug 2018)

keano said:


> id be willing to chip in for some potentially if they require a MOQ.
> 
> Is this them?
> 
> http://www.fishybusiness.com.sg/



Sure Keano, I'll drop them a line and let you know what I hear back


----------



## Nigel95 (2 Aug 2018)

Shinobi said:


> Yeah that’s them.
> 
> Btw the box in my picture is about 2KG and that’s more than enough for a couple of persons to last a lifetime



I once talked to Indonesian people was about 5kg for €300 shipped. But not sure if they are trusted…


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## FJK_12 (2 Aug 2018)

I am in Singapore at the moment, and am planning on bringing some senganni roots back to the uk later in the month. Depending on baggage restrictions for my flights I may be able to help some of you out. I am considering getting a large load of it and selling on the forums here as well, might be better value for you guys than getting a box shipped from sg - SGpost can be pretty expensive. 

I have brought them from fishybusiness before and they look really great!


----------



## Shinobi (6 Aug 2018)

Rotala H’ra in low N


----------



## CooKieS (6 Aug 2018)

I bet you got an good pair of scissors


----------



## Shinobi (6 Aug 2018)

CooKieS said:


> I bet you got an good pair of scissors



All you need basically


----------



## Ray_Norwich (6 Aug 2018)

FJK_12 said:


> I am in Singapore at the moment, and am planning on bringing some senganni roots back to the uk later in the month. Depending on baggage restrictions for my flights I may be able to help some of you out. I am considering getting a large load of it and selling on the forums here as well, might be better value for you guys than getting a box shipped from sg - SGpost can be pretty expensive.
> 
> I have brought them from fishybusiness before and they look really great!


For sure, I would up for taking some of that, when are you due back?


----------



## DutchMuch (6 Aug 2018)

those are some fancy cutters you got :3 
I have the AFA brand ones hehe gr8 tank shots btw.


----------



## Ray_Norwich (7 Aug 2018)

Shinobi said:


> Rotala H’ra in low N
> View attachment 117010 View attachment 117011 View attachment 117012


Hi shinobi, when you say H'Ra in low N, do you mean low nitrogen?  The colour is incredible.  I've been growing some but struggling to get more than a tinge of pink.  It's growing under a Twinstar light which I thought would be strong enough to bring out the colour but no joy, was wondering if there are other factors?


----------



## Shinobi (7 Aug 2018)

Ray_Norwich said:


> Hi shinobi, when you say H'Ra in low N, do you mean low nitrogen?  The colour is incredible.  I've been growing some but struggling to get more than a tinge of pink.  It's growing under a Twinstar light which I thought would be strong enough to bring out the colour but no joy, was wondering if there are other factors?



Yeah low nitrogen is one of the main reasons for it turning this red. The Twinstar lights should be more than enough to be able to achieve similar coloration - but to be fair the Solar RGB Light on this tank is really amazing for enhancing the reds.
Check this out on how to grow Rotalas:
https://www.advancedplantedtank.com/plant-guide-rotala_rotundifolia.html


----------



## Ray_Norwich (7 Aug 2018)

Great article, thanks shinobi!


----------



## Shinobi (20 Aug 2018)

The Embers are back!

Plants are getting really good coleration and density.


----------



## Bassljne (20 Aug 2018)

really really nice tank!!!


----------



## CooKieS (21 Aug 2018)

Those japonicas messing the aquasoil everywhere are annoying!


----------



## Shinobi (21 Aug 2018)

CooKieS said:


> Those japonicas messing the aquasoil everywhere are annoying!



No respect for art those ones


----------



## Ysiatis (22 Aug 2018)

Wow, lovely colours you got here ! (low nitrogen or "azote" for french- ok, got it !) Thank you for sharing !


----------



## Ysiatis (22 Aug 2018)

Ysiatis said:


> Wow, lovely colours you got here ! (low nitrogen or "azote" for french- ok, got it !) Thank you for sharing !


I went to the website (thanks for the link!) and it's not about low Nitrogen (A, "Azote" for french) but low Nitrates (NO3, "Nitrates" for french). But I may be wrong, getting a bit confused about those english/french names.
One of my tank, using EI dry salts fert is getting 29ppm of NO3 per week, what means I should reduce by 5 the amount im currently giving? I can't figure out right now how I could do that, will think about it !

What's your fertilisation routine, if I may ask, please ? (i will re-read the thread, looking if you already told us about this and apologize in advance if you did ! ^^)

Edit : No, you didn't talk about your fertilisation yet, i am safe ! Wooohoo ! lol


----------



## Jayefc1 (22 Aug 2018)

Love the embers such a nice fish


----------



## Shinobi (1 Sep 2018)

I don’t own a macro lens or anything fancy really, but thought I’d share some detail shots from this afternoon:


----------



## bloskas (1 Sep 2018)

wow man! love all the colours and textures!


----------



## Shinobi (2 Sep 2018)

Ysiatis said:


> I went to the website (thanks for the link!) and it's not about low Nitrogen (A, "Azote" for french) but low Nitrates (NO3, "Nitrates" for french). But I may be wrong, getting a bit confused about those english/french names.
> One of my tank, using EI dry salts fert is getting 29ppm of NO3 per week, what means I should reduce by 5 the amount im currently giving? I can't figure out right now how I could do that, will think about it !
> 
> What's your fertilisation routine, if I may ask, please ? (i will re-read the thread, looking if you already told us about this and apologize in advance if you did ! ^^)
> ...



Sorry I just realized I never gave you an answer.

Yes, it’s low levels of No3 that can help boost red coloration on some plants.

I use the ADA fertilization regime and actually don’t add any phosphates or No3 at all, other then what’s  available in the substrate.
Daily ferts include 2ml of Green brighty Mineral - which is a trace mix. And 2ml of Green brighty neutral K - which is a potassium fertilizer.
The ADA system let’s you rely more heavily on the substrate, which in return let’s you get away with dosing very lean


----------



## CooKieS (2 Sep 2018)

And after 6/7 months, when the soil can't give enough Macro to the plants?


----------



## Shinobi (2 Sep 2018)

CooKieS said:


> And after 6/7 months, when the soil can't give enough Macro to the plants?



You add some bottom tabs to the substrate  like Tropica or ADA multi bottom, but usually it’s around the half year mark I feel like re-scaping anyways. But people have kept tanks running for years this way


----------



## Shinobi (8 Sep 2018)

Some close- and one from a distance:


----------



## CooKieS (9 Sep 2018)

Everything is so clean...until you got kids


----------



## J@mes (9 Sep 2018)

CooKieS said:


> Everything is so clean...until you got kids



That’s exactly what I thought when I saw this!


----------



## Daveslaney (9 Sep 2018)

Really nice..
What variant is the red Rotala?


----------



## Shinobi (9 Sep 2018)

CooKieS said:


> Everything is so clean...until you got kids



Kids... is that some sort of algae?


----------



## Shinobi (9 Sep 2018)

Daveslaney said:


> Really nice..
> What variant is the red Rotala?



H’ra from Tropica


----------



## Aquahorti (18 Sep 2018)

Ray_Norwich said:


> Yeah I can't find anyone in Europe offering them either.  Don't suppose you would have the details for the company you used in Singapore?


Sorry for necroing this part of the thread, but you could use heather for the same look. If you collect the heather, boil it for roughly 10 min. and then let it dry for a couple of weeks, you will be able to strip all the leaves of it and you will have something that looks very similar to the sengani roots.

I have tested heather in shrimp aquariums and for making moss trees, and it doesn't seem to leech many tannins or affect the reproduction rates of Neocaridina davidii. Heather is very durable and resistant, this I have tested by leaving it for close to two years in a water filled bucket in our garden shed, and when I drained the water the heather had no signs of loosing its structural integrity.

This could be a cheap alternative to importing sengani roots.


----------



## Ray_Norwich (18 Sep 2018)

Hey Aquahorti, that's a good shout on the heather and yes absolutely right, a lot cheaper than importing sengani roots!  Thank you for the tip


----------



## Shinobi (19 Sep 2018)

made a very simple video for youtube of the scape:


----------



## Shinobi (20 Sep 2018)

Really enjoying the Chocolates I've added, they're such a joy to watch and simply a gorgeous fish in my opinion!


----------



## J@mes (20 Sep 2018)

Great tank great photos


----------



## CooKieS (20 Sep 2018)

Beautiful fish, always loved them. They seem very fragile and shy though, nice to see those in your 60p.


----------



## Shinobi (20 Sep 2018)

CooKieS said:


> Beautiful fish, always loved them. They seem very fragile and shy though, nice to see those in your 60p.



Thanks, I’m really enjoying them.

They are actually not that shy, only if you make sudden movements or stick a camera in their face. 
Most of the time they are pretty active all over the tank with lots of personality.

They are eating well, and showing healthy behavior and coloration, although high tech acuascapes isn’t a very natural environment for them. The water is soft acidic and I reduced the flow so they appear happy at the moment


----------



## CooKieS (20 Sep 2018)

Awesome, Maybe I'll try them in my next 60p version.

Meanwhile I'm struggling to feed my german rams...


----------



## Shinobi (20 Sep 2018)

CooKieS said:


> Awesome, Maybe I'll try them in my next 60p version.
> 
> Meanwhile I'm struggling to feed my german rams...



Back when I had them all they would touch was live or frozen foods - tried any of those?


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy (22 Sep 2018)

Fantastic video. Love the gourami too


----------



## Shinobi (22 Sep 2018)

Matt @ ScapeEasy said:


> Fantastic video. Love the gourami too



Thanks a lot


----------



## alto (23 Sep 2018)

CooKieS said:


> Beautiful fish, always loved them. They seem very fragile and shy though, nice to see those in your 60p.



Wish I’d snapped some (crap) photos earlier today - finally trimmed (hacked) the choco tank, replanted etc, then finally fed the crew ... I was concerned I’d maybe lost some of the group as couldn’t see them for the forest but loads appeared from somewhere 

I’ve ~20 S selatanensis ... they seem fairly outgoing, confident, less particular about food than the S vaillanti I have in another tank

There’s also a vaillanti trio (2 male, 1 female) in this tank but I see much less of them than the selatanensis & they hang back before coming out for food, this female was already adult when she arrived & she’s definitely more retiring than other vaillanti I’ve aquired as juveniles
I’d thought to transfer them to the main vaillanti group but I’d need to tear the tank down to net them so won’t bother

Once settled they seem fairly confident fish - unless ill

Sorry for the hijack


----------



## CooKieS (17 Nov 2018)

How is this tank going? And your lovely gourami?


----------



## Shinobi (18 Nov 2018)

CooKieS said:


> How is this tank going? And your lovely gourami?



I purposely been holding back with updates and pictures for this tank, because I’m planing to submit it to this years EAPLC. For some reason the competition seems to be postponed. So I already have my final shot, but it being an ADA contest I can’t publish it.

Both fish and tank is doing great though, and it’s really turned out better than I could’ve hoped.
Hopefully I can share it with you guys soon


----------



## CooKieS (19 Nov 2018)

Well, I though eaplc wasn't happening this year! Great news, maybe I will give it a try too...is there any deadline yet? The website don't work on my phone


----------



## Shinobi (19 Nov 2018)

CooKieS said:


> Well, I though eaplc wasn't happening this year! Great news, maybe I will give it a try too...is there any deadline yet? The website don't work on my phone



Website is still undergoing a overhaul. Last thing I heard deadline will be by the end of the year, with announcements of rankings early next year.
Categories will be: nano, medium, large, biotope, paludarium and wabi kusa.
Heard rumors the award ceremony will be held at Tropica headquarters in Denmark.


----------



## Shinobi (24 Nov 2018)

Guess I can share this, since it’s not the competition photo


----------



## FJK_12 (24 Nov 2018)

Love how the pinnatifida has grown in on this one! On a side note, what camera settings are you using for these photos? I've got access to a good camera but get anything as sharp and clear as these.


----------



## TBRO (24 Nov 2018)

Fabulous looking plants! The red in the Pinitifada is that with ADA ferts? T


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alto (26 Nov 2018)

Shinobi said:


> I’m planing to submit it to this years EAPLC. For some reason the competition seems to be postponed.


Update on George Farmer’s FB page 
Dec 1 for EAPLC 2018 website


----------



## Shinobi (14 Dec 2018)

Except for constant trimming of Pinnatifida  this tank really has been a breeze. No algae issues, happy plants, happy fish, happy owner


----------



## Ady34 (17 Dec 2018)

Looks stunning, really vibrant healthy plant growth


----------



## CooKieS (17 Dec 2018)

I second that, happy plants!

May I ask from what species is that snail? And does it lay white eggs on the hardscape? Thanks


----------



## Shinobi (17 Dec 2018)

CooKieS said:


> I second that, happy plants!
> 
> May I ask from what species is that snail? And does it lay white eggs on the hardscape? Thanks



No snails in this scape?


----------



## CooKieS (17 Dec 2018)

Shinobi said:


> No snails in this scape?




...sorry
That chocolate gourami in the middle looks like an zebra neritina snail from a distance...and on my old iphone.


----------



## aquacoen (17 Dec 2018)

Great looking tank! The ADA background works really well with your scape


----------



## Shinobi (30 Dec 2018)

Btw guys I’m giving away some Tropica plant care items over on my instagram account AquaticDK, please check it out


----------



## Shinobi (5 Jan 2019)

While I really enjoyed this tank I think it’s about time for a rescape - colors are really a nice contrast during wintertime though


----------



## Nick16 (5 Jan 2019)

Can you provide a full plant this for this? Awesome scape, looking to encompass some elements in a new tank of mine. although I haven't got the wood or rock... or any substrate yet...


----------



## CooKieS (5 Jan 2019)

You got some nice plants for the rescape there! 

Nice journal, no algae, colourful tank, enjoyed it, thanks.


----------



## Shinobi (6 Jan 2019)

Nick16 said:


> Can you provide a full plant this for this? Awesome scape, looking to encompass some elements in a new tank of mine. although I haven't got the wood or rock... or any substrate yet...



I’ve updated the first post with a complete list of plants, equipment and hardscape


----------



## Shinobi (6 Jan 2019)

CooKieS said:


> You got some nice plants for the rescape there!
> 
> Nice journal, no algae, colourful tank, enjoyed it, thanks.



Probably not going to reuse anything except from a couple of buces, I like getting new plants


----------



## CooKieS (6 Jan 2019)

Shinobi said:


> Probably not going to reuse anything except from a couple of buces, I like getting new plants



Are you selling these?

Did the bolbitis difformis grow in your setup? I've found this plant very hard to maintain...


----------



## Shinobi (6 Jan 2019)

CooKieS said:


> Are you selling these?
> 
> Did the bolbitis difformis grow in your setup? I've found this plant very hard to maintain...



I’m probably just giving them away locally - I have bad experiences with shipping plants during winter unfortunately.

The Bolbitis is still alive and well, although I barely see it for all of the Pinnatifida, but sometimes when I do a major trim it’s still there looking surprisingly good - as a afterthought I might keep that as well


----------



## Konsa (6 Jan 2019)

Shinobi said:


> While I really enjoyed this tank I think it’s about time for a rescape - colors are really a nice contrast during wintertime though
> View attachment 120480


Hi
Hats down man!!!
Honestly that tank is one of the best looking one I have seen.
The colours are just out of this world.
Regards Konsa


----------



## Shinobi (6 Jan 2019)

Konsa said:


> Hi
> Hats down man!!!
> Honestly that tank is one of the best looking one I have seen.
> The colours are just out of this world.
> Regards Konsa




Really appreciate the kind words, thank you


----------



## Onoma1 (6 Jan 2019)

Superb scape with wonderful colours. Looking forward to seeing the next one develop!


----------



## Shinobi (15 Jan 2019)

While I’m waiting for the time to tear down this scape, there’s still moments to enjoy the field of roses


----------



## akwarium (15 Jan 2019)

Simply stunning, very very nice plants!

I found that Bolbitis diformis is not hard to grow  as long as it is in a shady spot.


----------



## Conort2 (15 Jan 2019)

Shinobi said:


> While I’m waiting for the time to tear down this scape, there’s still moments to enjoy the field of roses
> 
> View attachment 120750


Stunning, I'd hate to break this down. However I'm sure your next creation will be just as good.

Cheers

Conor


----------



## Shinobi (20 Jan 2019)

Speaking of the devil - look what I accidentally cut a piece of during a trim


 
Bolbitis Difformis


----------



## CooKieS (20 Jan 2019)

Nice! Is stays very small and compact...good to know 

I may give it a try to add detail on my 60p


----------



## Tim Harrison (20 Jan 2019)

Nice to see, It doesn't usually do that well immersed, it's probably better suited to terrariums etc.


----------



## Shinobi (20 Jan 2019)

Tim Harrison said:


> Nice to see, It doesn't usually do that well immersed, it's probably better suited to terrariums etc.



It’s been living in almost complete darkness for 6 months. Surprisingly stubborn

I threw this part in the mini pond semi emersed, let’s see how that goes


----------



## Shinobi (28 Jan 2019)

It’s happening!


----------



## HypeBuce (28 Jan 2019)

I will revive this beautiful Scape!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CooKieS (29 Jan 2019)

Nice, next one will be better, as always!


----------



## cosmin_ruz (29 Jan 2019)

Good luck with the next one!!!


----------



## Jayefc1 (30 Jan 2019)

Was a beautiful but the time has come good look on the new one


----------



## Shinobi (30 Jan 2019)

Thanks guys. Will post the final picture once the EAPLC embargo lifts


----------



## Jayefc1 (30 Jan 2019)

Can't wait mate and good luck


----------



## Shinobi (22 Mar 2019)

Ranked no. 9 in the medium category of EAPLC.


----------



## Jayefc1 (22 Mar 2019)

Not to bad shinobi still looks amazing


----------



## Tim Harrison (22 Mar 2019)

Well done


----------

